# Wen on pets?



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone has used Wen by Chaz Dean on their maltese? I have been using Wen for about a year now and love it. If you're not familiar with it, it is a cleansing conditioner that does not contain harsh surfactants or other detergents commonly found in lathering shampoos. It is sold on QVC, Chaz's own website, and now through Guthy Ranker. Chaz claims to use the product on his lab retrievers but I have a few concerns about using it on maltese:

Possible Pros

1) no harsh stripping detergents
2) conditions hair making it extremely silky smooth
3) all in one step

Possible Cons

1) will this be safe on a maltese?
2) will it stain or change the color of the hair on white haired dogs? (all the Wen formulas I have used are white in color)
3) I know most Wen cleansing conditioners have menthol (except the new kids forumlas) and I do feel the cooling effect of the menthol on my head when I use it ... would this be bad for a maltese's sensitive skin?

I might not get many responses on this topic but I am very curious if anyone has tried using Wen on their maltese and what the results were?


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Ashley,

I actually tried Wen (the seasonal pumpkin one, lol) on my malt-mix Ben. He has horrible allergies and at one point I was trying every shampoo under the sun on him to try to find something that wouldn't make him scratch himself. The Wen didn't hurt him in any way, but it left his hair too oily and I wound up having to wash him again to remove the product.


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

harrysmom said:


> Ashley,
> 
> I actually tried Wen (the seasonal pumpkin one, lol) on my malt-mix Ben. He has horrible allergies and at one point I was trying every shampoo under the sun on him to try to find something that wouldn't make him scratch himself. The Wen didn't hurt him in any way, but it left his hair too oily and I wound up having to wash him again to remove the product.


 
I could see that happening. I have to wash with Wen twice, scrub for about 5 minutes each time, and rinse for about 3 minutes each time for my scalp not to be oily or weighed down by the product. It might be too much work to get it to work right on a pet. Thank you for your response.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I have taken to using Kelco Plum White and Ultrasilk on my dogs, even my older gal Tiffany, who has very sensitive skin. And Oh my goodness but even my cotton-coated Tiffany ends up with a silky, flowy coat! The shampoos are natural and organic. They also have a hypoallergenic line too. .


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I tried Wen on mine a couple of years ago when I first started to use it. I found the same thing. I had to give them a bath before the week was over.


----------

